# How do you guys feel about those "3rd party Hospital ride" and "Wartmart Grocery ride"??



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

I kinda not happy that 3rd party doing Car calling service for Hospital which is simply using Lyft or Uber. But I honestly think Hospital should use Medical Transport Vehicle!
I had taken couple patients that are super heavy breathing and need wheel chairs.
And you know those "3rd car calling service" probably taking Driver's Tips 

Also the Warmart ride, Picking passenger up and loading their full cart of food and drinks for $0.15 per min is way under minimum wage.

Let me know what the thoughts, thanks ~


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I avoid third party rides as a general rule. They are nothing but trouble. I avoid them especially at medical facilities. These people think that you are their personal chauffeur for the afternoon on the medical facility's dime. If I get stuck with one, I let them know up front that I am being paid to take them from the facility to the address on the screen. We make no deviations, no stops, not even at the gas station up the street so that they can get some cigarets. If they balk, I put them out of the car right there and tell them to straighten o ut the matter with the hospital.

Some of them try to get slick and agree, then a few minutes into the trip want to do stops or go somewhere else. I have turned around more than once an d taken them _straight back_ to the medical facility and evicted them.

Packed carts and children with no car seats are an automatic cancel or shuffle, as appropriate or when possible.

Due to the garbage pay, you do not have time to run time consuming jobs. Those are for ants, Uber Boy Scouts and Lyft Camp Fire Girls.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

They can be deadly!! Vaccinated drivers have no defense against the variants out there, not to mention whatever other virus these people may have .

I’ve kicked a pax out of my car for oozing sores and a terrible smell once . Told him I’m running business here and I refused him a ride . I advised him to call a medical transport .

I’ve regretted taking other sick people to appointments . It got me sick and I lost work over it . Take my advice… get out of rideshare immediately for your own safety. U/L deserves to sink like a rock in the ocean for how it treated its drivers the last 5 years.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

O-Side Uber said:


> They can be deadly!! Vaccinated drivers have no defense against the variants out there, not to mention whatever other virus these people may have .
> 
> I’ve kicked a pax out of my car for oozing sores and a terrible smell once . Told him I’m running business here and I refused him a ride . I advised him to call a medical transport .
> 
> I’ve regretted taking other sick people to appointments . It got me sick and I lost work over it . Take my advice… get out of rideshare immediately for your own safety. U/L deserves to sink like a rock in the ocean for how it treated its drivers the last 5 years.


I feel you...I think I will start doing the same...I should've just Cancel those rides..
Like what if those patient actually pass away in my car....or leave virus for me and next riders...

I remember 2 years ago, I pick someone up from Urgent Care.
I ask him what happened....he tell me he had bad terrible fever.
At that moment, I know I f...up 
And yes, next few days I got very sick. 

Uber and Lyft should make rules that if people are SICK, they should use Medical transport!!!!!!!!!


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Gotta love em , I mean how often do you get the opportunity to have someone in your car that will soon be convicted of being criminally insane ?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The worst part about these 3rd party medical rides is that they are just as exploitive to the driver as Uber and Lyft. Most of the medical rides are more than likely billed at medical transport rates to insurance companies. The medical companies that order the ride make out, Uber and Lyft make out and the ant gets sick.

I never really got any of these type of requests since there is not a big demand for rides on a Friday/Saturday night but there has been a few 8PM requests from a local dialysis centers that I did early on before I had memorized addresses to avoid. Those that I did drive for were not bad, usually they were just tired and wanted to go home. A couple of them had 60+ minute rides as well. That really sucked having to travel so far and these ones were very appreciative of the ride and even gave a tip.

I am not trained for medical transport nor equipped. My car doesn't have a large enough trunk to hold a wheelchair and 90% of the walkers out there so I have to refuse. I truly do feel bad for some of these people as they have no control over who gives them a ride. It's not fair to them that they have to deal with untrained and unprepared drivers as well.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Fusion_LUser said:


> there is not a big demand for rides on a





Fusion_LUser said:


> the driver as Uber and Lyf





Fusion_LUser said:


> The worst part about these 3rd party medical rides is that they are just as exploitive to the driver as Uber and Lyft. Most of the medical rides are more than likely billed at medical transport rates to insurance companies. The medical companies that order the ride make out, Uber and Lyft make out and the ant gets sick.
> 
> I never really got any of these type of requests since there is not a big demand for rides on a Friday/Saturday night but there has been a few 8PM requests from a local dialysis centers that I did early on before I had memorized addresses to avoid. Those that I did drive for were not bad, usually they were just tired and wanted to go home. A couple of them had 60+ minute rides as well. That really sucked having to travel so far and these ones were very appreciative of the ride and even gave a tip.
> 
> I am not trained for medical transport nor equipped. My car doesn't have a large enough trunk to hold a wheelchair and 90% of the walkers out there so I have to refuse. I truly do feel bad for some of these people as they have no control over who gives them a ride. It's not fair to them that they have to deal with untrained and unprepared drivers as well.


I used to get a lot of those 3rd party hospital ride in Columbus Ohio, The rider name is "Go Daddy" and it will keep robotic texting driver on how to take care of those elder and sick patients...They usually push to valet spot by nurse.
After I took couple ride of those then I realized this couldn't be right, they need medical transport specialist driver, Not Uber/Lyft driver!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Since I recovered from covid and Now that the dirty vaccinated ppl are spreading the delta, I’m requiring all suspicious cargo to prove they are not mRNA vaccine mules. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> My car doesn't have a large enough trunk to hold a wheelchair and 90% of the walkers out there so I have to refuse.


You can not get a fold up wheelchair or walker into a Fusion?


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

yes,i will do them. i was able to develop a method for making money on these rides. i mean if someone is covered in blood i wont do it. or if the scooter is too large i cant do it. but, wheel chairs and walkers fit in my trunk. I have a soft spot for people who need help. especially the elderly. just the way I am.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You can not get a fold up wheelchair or walker into a Fusion?


Not in to my trunk with the huge battery. Ford clearly didn't design the Fusion with it being a Hybrid and then one day Ford said lets make it a Hybrid, where do we put the battery?










There is enough room for 2 carry on sized bags. The "shelf" will not allow a folding wheelchair or walker. The only choice is inside the cabin and that's a non-option. I keep a small container with small things I need. If the cargo doesn't fit in the allocated space then I don't take the ride.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Not in to my trunk with the huge battery. Ford clearly didn't design the Fusion with it being a Hybrid and then one day Ford said lets make it a Hybrid, where do we put the battery?
> 
> View attachment 609264
> 
> ...


That trunk is super small...
How do you even do Airport ride when people have their stuff?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

As soon as I figure out that’s it’s a third party ride it gets canceled, no one is making money off of me. Plus these rides have bad riders a lot, who’s ratings would probably be too low to bother with. Better off not taking them as they’ll make a mess, complain or who knows what else. The only third party that I accept is dealership rides, those are usually just normal people who get free rides though they don’t tip. They aren’t making a commission, just paying for their customers ride. Hospital rides are a big no, bunch of feeble people looking to die in your car. Gogograndparents are a no too, they are stealing my tip and the people are usually clueless and need to much help for a ride. Anytime i see so and so is being driven to this destination only, your not allowed to change destinations blah blah blah the ride gets canceled. No time for that.

As for Walmart rides I just open my trunk and stand there, they can load the groceries up, I’m not helping unless it’s an oversized item so they don’t damage my car. Most people load the car in about a minute, not much difference between groceries and airport rides for loading time. Grocery rides seem to tip the same frequency as any other ride, plus I see that as helping out the community, these people can’t afford cars, probably took a bus to get their groceries and if it weren’t for rideshare they’d never be able to shop at these stores. I’ve never had an issue with groceries, they are usually sober and ready to go when I get there


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

NicFit said:


> plus I see that as helping out the community,


😂😅
OMG, please stop. I can't breathe from laughing so uncontrollably!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Not in to my trunk with the huge battery. Ford clearly didn't design the Fusion with it being a Hybrid and then one day Ford said lets make it a Hybrid, where do we put the battery?



I can not tell from the photograph what year yours is. I do note that my shelf is somewhat different from yours. I have two: a 2014 for the Uber/Lyft car and a 2015 for the cab. The two are basically the same car. I can get foldups into my trunk, although I must work for some of them. I have been able to fit every walker that I have encountered, thus far. I have missed only one fold-up, which I could not accommodate even using bungee cords.

You are correct about the Fusion's having little trunk space. You would almost say that it has less trunk space than a Skyliner with the top retracted. It has less trunk space than a Prius but more passenger room.




EagleWolfSparrow said:


> That trunk is super small...How do you even do Airport ride when people have their stuff?


If you get three people and international travelling suitcases, you _ain't haulin'_ nobody. Usually, you can haul two with international travelling suitcases, but one must go in the front seat.




NicFit said:


> third party ride it gets canceled, no one is making money off of me.


In the case of the Go-Go Grandparent and similar, everyone makes money but the driver. Given all the time consuming fuss required, the ride quickly becomes unprofitable. Uber/Lyft garbage rates do not allow you to spend too much time on any job.




NicFit said:


> Plus these rides have bad riders a lot,


Yes they do; very demanding, ZERO tip; they think that you are going to be their private chauffeur for the next six hours, all on the facility's dime. Third party rides as a rule, tend to be trouble. This goes double for those from medical facilities.




NicFit said:


> The only third party that I accept is dealership rides, those are usually just normal people who get free rides though they don’t tip.


If you are taking the employee back to the dealership, that usually is acceptable, although it is zero tip. Some of the customers that you get can also be demanding. I tell them they get Point A to Point B only, especially considering that I am getting ZERO tip out of this. I have taken more than one dealership customer back to the dealer over this. I did have one Mercedes-Benz dealer tell me that it was allright if the customer treated me like his private chauffeur for the next three hours. I told him that for Uber's garbage rates and ZERO tip, that was not happening. I told him to summon an ant and added the reminder that they have ants for a reason. The Rocket Scientist at the dealer could not figure out that he might try offering me a substantial tip to do it. For that reason, I put the passenger out of the car. The dealer complained about me, but, surprisingly, I never got a reply when I told Rohit what happened. I told Rohit the truth: I was not going to be anyone's private chauffeur for sixty cents the mile and twenty four cents the minute and ZERO tip.




NicFit said:


> Anytime i see so and so is being driven to this destination only, your not allowed to change destinations blah blah blah the ride gets canceled. No time for that.


If they actually worked as they were supposed to work, they would be just like any other job. The problem is that it is rare that they work out in that way.

.


NicFit said:


> I’ve never had an issue with groceries, they are usually sober and ready to go when I get there


Generally, the urban grocery stores in this market are tolerable. They have three bags, at the most, are not going far and are toes-to-the-kerb. You get the occasional overstuffed cart or the customer who summons the ride while he is still standing on line at the cashier.

The suburbs are a different story. You get more of the overstuffed carts that really do take more than a minute or two, even if the driver helps. In these days of COVID-19, people do not want you to touch their stuff, so it takes longer. You get too many people who go to these garden apartments who expect you to wait while they schlepp the bags from the trunk up three flights of stairs. If you tell them to take out the bags first, they refuse to do so. If they demand that you help them, expect ZERO tip. You get far more people who summon a ride while still on line at the cashier in the suburbs.



One final note. A few days past, while checking an Uber job to make sure that there were no stops, I saw something that I had not seen previously. It was a notation that this was a "guest ride" that had been ordered by X for Y and that X'a rating was a,b. Of course, I cancelled immediately. It did not help either X's or Y's cause that the pickup was at a subway stop.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> That trunk is super small...
> How do you even do Airport ride when people have their stuff?


I don't airport rides all that often. We have a small regional AP that see's a lot of traffic but I usually decline the rides from AP. Locals going to the AP are harder to avoid but so far I've only had to cancel out on a couple of rides...


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I can not tell from the photograph what year yours is. I do note that my shelf is somewhat different from yours. I have two: a 2014 for the Uber/Lyft car and a 2015 for the cab. The two are basically the same car. I can get foldups into my trunk, although I must work for some of them. I have been able to fit every walker that I have encountered, thus far. I have missed only one fold-up, which I could not accommodate even using bungee cords.
> 
> You are correct about the Fusion's having little trunk space. You would almost say that it has less trunk space than a Skyliner with the top retracted. It has less trunk space than a Prius but more passenger room.


Mine is a 2020 Hybrid Plug-in and I believe the non plug-in version has a smaller battery so there is a little more space on top of the battery. There is one or two small folding walkers that could fit but it's hard to tell by just looking at them. The reality is I'm not trained for medical transportation or equipped to do so. I feel bad for those who need the ride but that is between them and the medical provider screwing them with cheap rides.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

*man, totally agree to what you said. *
Most people and 3rd party must not know that driver only make 0.11 to 0.15 $ per minute...
Or they know and just want to take advantage.

I had airport ride and rider ask me if I can wait them in car so they can have lunch in Wartmart .... I tell them NO, driver only get 7 to 9$ per hour wait time...it's way below min wage ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Mine is a 2020 Hybrid Plug-in and I believe the non plug-in version has a smaller battery so there is a little more space on top of the battery.


Mine are not plug-in. It would make sense that the high voltage batteries on yours would be larger than on mine.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I used to get a lot of those 3rd party hospital ride in Columbus Ohio, The rider name is "Go Daddy" and it will keep robotic texting driver on how to take care of those elder and sick patients...They usually push to valet spot by nurse.
> After I took couple ride of those then I realized this couldn't be right, they need medical transport specialist driver, Not Uber/Lyft driver!


I had one like this with a list of instructions (ie, call on arrival, then enter care home, find Ernie, wheel him out to the car, etc)...that was an insta-cancel...a medical/health care transportation company would charge like $30-50 for that ride...and I'm suppose to do for $3-5!?, I'm hustling RS for money, not charity so it doesnt make sense.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

#1husler said:


> I had one like this with a list of instructions (ie, call on arrival, then enter care home, find Ernie, wheel him out to the car, etc)...that was an insta-cancel...a medical/health care transportation company would charge like $30-50 for that ride...and I'm suppose to do for $3-5!?, I'm hustling RS for money, not charity so it doesnt make sense.


That is what annoys me, I know they charge that much insurance for a ride, and yes driver only get few dollar per mile and minutes.
And driver will NOT have tip, doesn't matter how we do. Because it's 3rd party. They probably took it.


----------



## Carlton G Long (Aug 14, 2021)

I avoid those rides like the plague. The best thing about keeping Lyft as a side hustle is that I can take the rides that I think will make me money and decline the rest.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I agree with most of the comments here. I will say however that sometimes you get shocked. I picked up a lady from Whole Foods to her home in the inner city. Not a bad place, but the location wasn't great. We had a nice conversation in the car and when I pulled up to the place, her door was about 50 feet away. I had no problem helping her with her bags. As I was leaving she pulled out a $20 dollar bill and handed it to me. I was stunned.


----------



## Carlton G Long (Aug 14, 2021)

kdyrpr said:


> I agree with most of the comments here. I will say however that sometimes you get shocked. I picked up a lady from Whole Foods to her home in the inner city. Not a bad place, but the location wasn't great. We had a nice conversation in the car and when I pulled up to the place, her door was about 50 feet away. I had no problem helping her with her bags. As I was leaving she pulled out a $20 dollar bill and handed it to me. I was stunned.


You got a terrific break, no doubt. 

My avoidance of rides like this is based on probability, but you are right in that you never know what can happen.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Carlton G Long said:


> You got a terrific break, no doubt.
> 
> My avoidance of rides like this is based on probability, but you are right in that you never know what can happen.





Carlton G Long said:


> You got a terrific break, no doubt.
> 
> My avoidance of rides like this is based on probability, but you are right in that you never know what can happen.


right,if even one in ten of these rides tips (it’s been far less for me) that means the remaining 9 take too much time & pay out too little so are clogging space reserved for money making rides..now some of u ants are apparently in market where waiting is “lucrative” but not where I am based


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Carlton G Long said:


> You got a terrific break, no doubt.
> 
> My avoidance of rides like this is based on probability, but you are right in that you never know what can happen.


Yeah, I agree. Even with that tip It didn't change my mind at all. That was a unicorn. I usually only take those trips if it's slow.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I was called to a medical pickup. The mother wheeled out her 20-something daughter, who was obviously mentally disabled, to the car in a wheelchair. As the mother attempted to help the daughter to her feet, one of the incontinence pads that the daughter had been sitting on in the wheelchair remained stuck to her ass.

"Hell to the F**k no", I thought. I told the mother that I couldn't take them. What was whoever ordered the Lyft thinking? The patient needed specialist medical transport.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I was called to a medical pickup. The mother wheeled out her 20-something daughter, who was obviously mentally disabled, to the car in a wheelchair. As the mother attempted to help the daughter to her feet, one of the incontinence pads that the daughter had been sitting on in the wheelchair remained stuck to her ass.
> 
> "Hell to the F**k no", I thought. I told the mother that I couldn't take them. What was whoever ordered the Lyft thinking? The patient needed specialist medical transport.


The 3rd car calling companies only care about how much they earn while using Lyft/Uber to transport patients. I think all of us should report those rides. This ain't right. We ride share drivers do not have cleaning equipment and protection from virus, pee and shit like medical transport vehicle do.... if you take one of those patients. You are done basically on the day, for cleaning... 

Otherwise next passenger will just give 1 star


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> The worst part about these 3rd party medical rides is that they are just as exploitive to the driver as Uber and Lyft. Most of the medical rides are more than likely billed at medical transport rates to insurance companies. The medical companies that order the ride make out, Uber and Lyft make out and the ant gets sick.
> 
> I never really got any of these type of requests since there is not a big demand for rides on a Friday/Saturday night but there has been a few 8PM requests from a local dialysis centers that I did early on before I had memorized addresses to avoid. Those that I did drive for were not bad, usually they were just tired and wanted to go home. A couple of them had 60+ minute rides as well. That really sucked having to travel so far and these ones were very appreciative of the ride and even gave a tip.
> 
> I am not trained for medical transport nor equipped. My car doesn't have a large enough trunk to hold a wheelchair and 90% of the walkers out there so I have to refuse. I truly do feel bad for some of these people as they have no control over who gives them a ride. It's not fair to them that they have to deal with untrained and unprepared drivers as well.


I have been speaking out against 3rd party medical rides for over 2 years now , well before the pandemic . I was also advocating for no PAX in the front seat 💺 saying it wasn’t enough social distance!!! Many argued with me . 

The sad truth is these medical rides will only become more so as the social damage from Covid-19 increases . Get out of rideshare ! It’s over . It’s the most unsafe it’s ever been . Money is worthless if you aren’t alive to spend it .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Carlton G Long said:


> You got a terrific break, no doubt. My avoidance of rides like this is based on probability





kdyrpr said:


> That was a unicorn. I usually only take those trips if it's slow.


For every one that you get with the Andy Jackson, you get fifty with ZERO tip, at best. Many of them have screaming children who want to eat in the car; three overstuffed carts that take forever and fifteen days to load and unload, all for ZERO tip; customers who expect you to schlepp their groceries for ZERO tip.....................oh, did I remember to mention ZERO tip?

Given the garbage rates that both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay, you do not have time to run time consuming, unprofitable jobs.


----------



## Carlton G Long (Aug 14, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Given the garbage rates that both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay, you do not have time to run time consuming, unprofitable jobs.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

So not lyft specific but i have to share. Got my first go go grandparents or whatever the service is called ride tonight. A long ride (which between fare and tip was more than enough to make up for deadhead miles) landed me way out in sticksville. Stayed online for ride back to the city thinking best case scenario something pings in a suburb, at least mitigating dead miles a smidge. To my surprise its a 4 minute pickup. Ok ill bite, already here might as well make a buck. Now i know this isnt the best move monetarily speaking, so many things could go south (or east in this case lol). Then i realize im pulling in to an assisted living home. Oh **** there goes my night. Pax gets in and to my surprise, its a long trip back to where i wanted to go. And, while he was an older guy, he was actually at the home visiting his mom so hes fully competent. We head off and im minding my business when he suddenly becomes the coolest pax ive ever had. We start talking music, lou reed, david bowie, green day etc. We talk cars and about his time in the military, his gearhead dad. Then he mentions if it was his car hed have the radio turned up loud enough to rattle the windows. I mention i have never really tuned or pushed the radio that much. So he insists we crank the rock station as loud as it will go, which was apparently nirvana, not the band but bliss lol. When we get back into the city we swing by an atm which i happily did cause im having a blast with this guy. He gets back in and asks if i have a 10 cause the atm only gave 20s, sadly i did not. End of ride he hands me a 20, 10 for the ride and 10 for being able to listen to the rock station on full volume.

So yeah, very lucky and my first unicorn just happened to be from a service i assumed would ruin my night. Happy story (all actually true) for a miserable bunch of people to enjoy


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nythain said:


> Got my first go go grandparents or whatever the service is called ride tonight. A long ride (which between fare and _*tip*_ was more than enough to make up for deadhead miles) landed me way out in sticksville.


 (emphasis added)

When did Go-Go Grandparent start to tip?







Nythain said:


> So yeah, very lucky*.............*unicorn j


.............as long as you understand that this is what it is. For every one of those, you will get fifty where you do not do as well plus another ten where you get outright reamed. Had you gotten a local out in jakesville, you could look at it as gasolene money. In these days of increasing gasolene prices with no hope of a gasolene surcharge from either F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft, *you can not sneer at a couple of dollars for gasolene. The one thing to go wrong would be a trip in a direction that you did not want to go. I never liked that given the garbage rates that Gr*yft* and F*ub*a*r* pay plus the usual ZERO tip. At cab rates, plus the usual tip, I always feel better after I have their money.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Yes, When did GOGO GrandPA or any 3rd party ride ordering company give driver tips??
Please show us screenshot to proof it lol


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

#1husler said:


> right,if even one in ten of these rides tips (it’s been far less for me) that means the remaining 9 take too much time & pay out too little so are clogging space reserved for money making rides..now some of u ants are apparently in market where waiting is “lucrative” but not where I am based


I’ll take a grocery trip sometimes just to change the day’s karma. 😎


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

So just to be clear, the long ride that landed me in the stix tipped in app. Rather nicely. The gogo rider tipped cash which i was thankful for cause i knew gogo wasnt going to.

And again, total unicorn and i lucked out, havent done it again since.


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I kinda not happy that 3rd party doing Car calling service for Hospital which is simply using Lyft or Uber. But I honestly think Hospital should use Medical Transport Vehicle!
> I had taken couple patients that are super heavy breathing and need wheel chairs.
> And you know those "3rd car calling service" probably taking Driver's Tips
> 
> ...


Just avoid the hospital pickups to and from the mental ill wards. Have had 3 of those from Gryft, all bad


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Da Ub said:


> Just avoid the hospital pickups to and from the mental ill wards. Have had 3 of those from Gryft, all bad


I would but I always get it on my streak bonus Q_Q


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I would but I always get it on my streak bonus Q_Q



There are times when you can game your way around that. If the airport in your market is some distance out of the city, burn a destination filter for there. If you actually get an airport, your next one will not be a third party hospital ride. Usually, they go downtown or to a close in suburb from the airport, so likely you will avoid any third party hospital rides.

What usually happens on a long destination filter is that you get a job that leaves you far short of it. If I set for an airport, it is not usual that the application sends me anywhere near a hospital.

The one caveat, though, _especially _on Lyft, is that it likes to run you twenty minutes away for a job. You have knocked out two of the three and you get a really bad third one: twenty minutes from you and at a hospital, which usually means third party ride that is *nothing* but _trouble_. Those third party hospital rides are unprofitable at _cab rates_; there is no way that they can be profitable at Uber/Lyft's garbage rates.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> I would but I always get it on my streak bonus Q_Q


Yes can accept and then shuffle... or just ignore them (do errands or take a ride from Uber) until they cancel...I actually accept AND do those rides if there is big bonus on them (but at my peril), this week I ferried an ER patient between one medical unit and the another, it was less than a mile but he was in such bad shape I wondered if he might die in my back seat...he didn't and I cashed the bonus, which is how Gryft manipulates me into this high risk/high reward medical rides because I wouldn't put myself through that ordeal for base fare.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

#1husler said:


> until they cancel





#1husler said:


> Yes can accept and then shuffle... or just ignore them (do errands or take a ride from Uber) until they cancel...I actually accept AND do those rides if there is big bonus on them (but at my peril), this week I ferried an ER patient between one medical unit and the another, it was less than a mile but he was in such bad shape I wondered if he might die in my back seat...he didn't and I cashed the bonus, which is how Gryft manipulates me into this high risk/high reward medical rides because I wouldn't put myself through that ordeal for base fare.


No joke, I literally had 2 people they looks like they might die in my seat at any moment... And those nurse always like to put them in front seat.


----------

